# bumpy lawn



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

I am a painter and not a landscaper but, since everyone thinks they can paint, I think I can fix my lawn without hiring a professional 

I have a 100 year old house with what could be a 100 year old lawn. the lot size is very small (75'x25') and is located near Cleveland, Ohio. I am sure that the soil has a ton of clay in it.

I have little bumps throughout my backyard - they are not large enough to see but when you walk on the grass you can feel them, even with shoes on.

Can someone tell me:
1) what caused this; squirrels / insects
2) how can I fix it without tearing out my lawn
3) how can I prevent it from happening again

Thanks in advance - I am always available to answer any of your painting, plaster and stain/varnish questions.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Could be a combination of many things. Critters, natural earth movement, freeze thaw, previous dog etc. Only way I know of to fix it is to roto till the yard, rake it & re-seed.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

You might be able to run a large soil compactor over your lawn and it will smooth out little bumps.


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

a soil compactor is a good idea, I would probably have to aerate after compacting? 

griz, they are more like little mounds, nothing as large as what a dog would do.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Nav, A couple of years ago a friend tried the compaction method to smooth out his lawn. Didn't work. Ended up roto tilling anyways. Maybe the mounds are from gophers or their relatives?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like you got moles.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

It's not bumps, more like years and years of clumps of grass dying, crabgrass growing and getting yanked, wear and tear, etc...

My yard is like that and it was brand new 7 years ago. Topsoil....lots of topsoil...and seed.


----------



## shaper (Apr 24, 2006)

I have had a similar problem on my home lawn caused by earthworm castings. The worms disturb the soil and leave little humps. In heavy soil like I have the castings dry out and harden like concrete. It hurt to walk barefoot on the lawn.

Tried rolling it with a power roller, only to have the problem return in a week or so.

I ended up redoing the lawn by adding new sandier topsoil and laying new sod


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree with Greg on this one - add top soil and seed. Yearly. 
Also, roll when ground is wet, you get better results.


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

I bet it is earthworms, I have a ton of them. Thanks for all the input, I am going to try to roll it and broadcast sand, topsoil and seed. if that doesn't work I think I will put in the deck I always wanted and just have to re-do a small area of lawn.

Thanks again.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

My vote is for deck.


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

Really. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

The more frustrated I get with my back lawn, the bigger my deck gets!!!


----------



## dksturf (Nov 12, 2010)

Any chance you can post some photos? Have you considered using artificial grass? If so I can answer all your questions or concerns:thumbup:


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

dksturf said:


> Any chance you can post some photos? Have you considered using artificial grass? If so I can answer all your questions or concerns:thumbup:


Maybe you should start your own thread. It is something I am hoping to get into and I'd love to get your views.


----------



## dksturf (Nov 12, 2010)

LauneLandscapes said:


> Maybe you should start your own thread. It is something I am hoping to get into and I'd love to get your views.


Yes- that was my thoughts- :thumbsup:


----------

